# Ideen für ein Wirtschaftslogo



## Homie25 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte für meine Fachschaft ein neues Seitenlogo gestalten. Ich studiere Volkswirtschaft, aber mir will einfach nichts einfallen zum Thema Wirtschaft und was man da für ein Logo gestalten könnte.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Denkanstöße liefern und zwar was ist eurer Meinung nach das elementarste an Wirtschaft, Volkswirtschaft bzw. wenn ihr mit einem Wort oder Gegenstand die Thematik packen müsstet, was fällt euch ein?


----------



## Beppone (10. Mai 2007)

Huh, das ist ja Konzeptarbeit - kostet aber nochmal extra ;-) 

Spontan fällt mir ein: Kreislauf, geben und nehmen, "alles fließt" und einige mehr.

Nur: soll das Logo wirklich für die Wirtschaft / Volkswirtschaft an sich stehen, oder für die Fachschaft (bzw deren Inhalte oder Ziele)?

Wer soll das sehen, wofür soll das Logo gut sein? Muß es sich einreihen in eine Serie anderer Signets?

Fragen über Fragen..

Vielleicht noch ein anderer Ansatz: glaubst du, ein Grafik/Designstudentet wäre in der Lage, eurem Prof mal eben das Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen mit Indien von 1996 zu erklären?

Wie wäre es dagegen, bei den Grafikstudenten eurer Uni / FH einen Auftrag auszuloben, sich mit dem Thema nach einem kurzen Briefing auseinanderzusetzen? Für lau (bzw die Ehre), versteht sich.

Wir haben das gerne gemacht..

Grüße


----------



## Homie25 (11. Mai 2007)

Hi beppo,

danke für deine Antwort. Auf die Idee mit den unigrafikern bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen. Werde diesen Ansatz auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen.

Aber zu deinen Fragen:

Das Logo steht nur für die Fachschaft und die Arbeit. Z.B haben die Juristen ein Paragraf als Logo, was auch offensichtlich für Jura steht. Leider fehlt so etwas offensichtliches für uns Ökonomen. 

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt etwas mathematisches ins Logo einfließen zu lassen, aber das wirkt immer sehr abschrecken ;-) 

Sehen werde das Logo überwiegend die VWL-Studenten, nur es soll eben ein offensichtliches Logo sein, welches auch mit unserer Arbeit verbunden wird. 

Ich bin gerade dabei eine CI zu entwickeln, sodass es an sich nicht wirklich viele Restriktionen beim Neugestalten gibt.

Ach ja zum Verwendungszweck: Überwiegend wir das Logo als Briefkopf in Farbe und auf Plakaten meistens in SW verwendet. Außerdem kommt es natürlich auf die Internetseite. 

Vielleicht schaust du/ihr euch mal die Seite an: http://www.wiwi.uni-bonn.de/fachschaft

Die idee mit dem Kreisauf finde ich eigentlich naheliegend. werde mal einen Vorschlag ausarbeiten und hier posten.

Vieln Dank schon mal für die nette Hilfe


----------



## Mamphil (11. Mai 2007)

Hi,

schau dir doch mal die Logos anderer BWL- / VWL-Fachschaften an und lass dich inspirieren. Den stilisierten Graphen auf http://www.tum-bwl.com/ finde ich zum Beispiel fachlich passend und gut gelungen.

Mamphil


----------



## Beppone (12. Mai 2007)

Hallö.

das neue Signet soll offensichtlich Kompetenz ausstrahlen, aber auch Agilität im Sinne geistiger Beweglichkeit.

Somit würden sich für mich einige Gestaltungsmerkmale aufdrängen bzw. ausschließen.
Die Kompetenz fordert ein selbstsichere Optik. Geradliniges, aufrichtiges, klar Erkennbares , nichts zu "dünn" wirkendes (Unsicherheit...).

Das http://www.tum-bwl.com Beispiel finde ich von der Idee her passend, dabei etwas lieblos umgesetzt. Es wirkt auf mich stimmig, aber etwas schwach, in Richtung unglaubwürdig / unsicher. Es fehlt Pfiff. Gut finde ich die Klarheit und die Asymmetrie (Agilität).

Kriterium für das Signet sollte auch dessen Reproduzierbarkeit sein. Ich denke da an Druck, Stempel, Folienplott oder gelaserte Metallform..

... grad fallen mir Stier und Bär ein, vielleicht stark abstrahiert sich im Kreis verfolgend..

Ansonsten vielleicht auch ein ganz anderer Ansatz. Letztlich versuchen die Disziplinen BWL/VWL, aus dem Chaos der unzähligen Parameter klare Zusammenhänge sichtbar zu machen? Wie wären verschlungene, unregelmäßige Elemente (Linien, Punkte..), die erst bei Gesamtbetrachtung eine klare Gesamtform ergeben?

Dran bleiben,

Grüße!

Bep


----------

